# Piedmont NWR



## snuffy (Aug 21, 2016)

That time of year again. Who's going?


----------



## tdw3684 (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm going.  Best hunt to go on to me.  The bucks are on their feet.


----------



## DP308 (Aug 21, 2016)

I'll  be there  on the primitive  weapons hunt


----------



## DC-08 (Aug 21, 2016)

I will be there too


----------



## trad bow (Aug 25, 2016)

A lot of timber has been cut there this year. Really opened up the area.


----------



## Judge (Aug 25, 2016)

If you list it as first choice are you guaranteed to get in?


----------



## tdw3684 (Aug 25, 2016)

If you list it as your first choice you will definitely get drawn.  The only hunt that's questionable is the first rifle hunt.  You can buy additional hunts that aren't drawn out which is the ML 2nd and 3rd rifle pretty consistently.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Sep 14, 2016)

I'll be there,haven't been on this hunt in 15 years,everyone be blessed  and safe


----------



## Bowdawg (Sep 15, 2016)

trad bow said:


> A lot of timber has been cut there this year. Really opened up the area.



Any specific areas that were cut or was it sporadic?  Theres area 1 - 34 .  They were cutting some of the National Forest last year during a couple of the hunts.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 15, 2016)

Mostly on the east side and by hyway 11. Still cutting last week behind foresters office.


----------



## Bowdawg (Sep 15, 2016)

Do any of you have experience camping in the designated camping areas on the National Forest?  We are trying to get a good idea of areas that are safe to camp where you feel secure about no one messing with your stuff while hunting.  We are leaning towards getting away from the Piedmont campground.  It has become way too crowded and too loud in the evenings.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 25, 2016)

Gonna be a hot dry hunt.
Campground going to be very dusty.
I am sure they will not allow open fires. ( not that we would need one but they are sure nice to look at)

I am headed there in the morning.

Good luck to everyone. Be safe!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 25, 2016)

One real  dry year a  guy  camped in a pup tent up by the entrance.
Man was that thing covered in dirt!!!!


----------



## Fire Eater (Oct 26, 2016)

We'll be there tomorrow morning...it's been a while for me. Best public land hunt; I get them up here but I have to work for them. 

I understand that fires have been banned on PNWR due to the drought...don't know about Central Georgia but the springs in the mountains have dried up...trout streams are not flowing.

I think you HAVE to use the Pippin Lake Campground if you are hunting unless you camp off NWR on Oconee NF. I can understand not wanting to camp there...used to be a lot of _"rowdies"_ who would keep you up at night with their partying. Someone used to bring a cannon, A CANNON I SAY, to wake folks up during the PW hunt.

Good Luck and Be Safe!


----------



## vtec31284 (Oct 28, 2016)

How is the deer movement this year with the weather like it is


----------



## snuffy (Oct 31, 2016)

How did everybody do?
I didn't even see a deer. My son in law shot a spike.
Was a very dusty campground.


----------



## Judge (Oct 31, 2016)

snuffy said:


> How did everybody do?
> I didn't even see a deer. My son in law shot a spike.
> Was a very dusty campground.



I didn't see a deer from the stand either.  I had a guy walk past me opening morning, and he later killed an 8 point around 6 p.m. that afternoon.

It was just too hot and dry.  It was 85 degrees when I would go to the stand in the afternoons.

I hope we get some rain for those guys hunting the later hunts.


----------



## Beaudeane (Oct 31, 2016)

I will be there on the 10-12 hunt. We picked it instead of other hunts because of the possibility of the quota hunts we put in for. Rejections on quotas so maybe we will at least get a little rain & cooler temps by then


----------



## Captain Bachlott (Oct 31, 2016)

We had a blast! Im the guy that gives you a thumbs up when you walk by me. Raised up jumping deer with dogs don't mind if the dude with the fancy snake boots does it either. When the ruts not on you gotta pack a block to get things to happen. FYI red bugs eat us up! Don't try to secluded yourself or hunt alone you'll be one of the guys that may not see action.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Nov 1, 2016)

Didn't see anything saw deer in there 3 weeks before the hunt and acorns were hitting the ground, along with seeing fresh rubs and deer droppings, got too be too hot for me only hunted the first day


----------

